# Duncan Update



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Well , it's been a long few weeks but Duncan has seemed pulled through ,He has added much needed weight, and is starting to mouth hay and test twigs and leaves for browse. He has moved from the house to the Barn. (except sometimes at night he comes in for a few hours and surfs the net with Sherry). 
I have to admit he actually settles right down in the chair and is pretty good company, and is very well behaved. Never any messes.

He likes to walk with me to the mailbox at night . and never runs off , (which is more than I can say for Tessa our dog) she could take a few lessons from Duncan









He has been accepted by the rest of the herd (though he is still learning to take his lumps in close quarters) but mostly they all play nice. They all seem to Recognize he is no threat and since he has no mommy they have all adopted him a bit, and are teaching him to be a goat. All in all he seems to have come quite a long long way in a short amount of weeks from being so close to near death.

Here he is 4 weeks old helping me put hay in the barn.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations! He certainly is one handsome fellow







and looks to be very happy (unamused by the hat, but happy nontheless!!

I just love happy endings


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my goodness! Duncan is too cute for words! Makes me want one!









Micah


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Great news! Glad to hear he has a good home there with the rest of the herd.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 12, 2009)

Duncan is adorable. I'm glad he's doing so well!


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

he sure is handsome!! glad to hear the rest of the herd accepted him. I wish my dogs would listen as well as him too!!!


----------

